# Visual Basic Programming > Visual Basic 6.0 Programming >  INSET value in text box web and KEYpress CERCA

## sal21

https://www.codiceinverso.it/servizi/codice-istat.html

based this link, how to insert 001001 in the textbox and  keypress CERCA?

I use the IE object Internet explorer

----------

